# What was said to Zidane



## dodo (10 Jul 2006)

Anyone know what was said to ZZ to make him do that awful headbutt to Materazzi,or any opinions at all. I think Italy deserved ie never a penalty, Itialian on side goal ruled out as player who scored was not one flaged for offside


----------



## bacchus (10 Jul 2006)

ZZ may have been an excellent player during his career, but he also proved last night he is a true edjit...No matter what was said, his behavior was unacceptable. Should have been the end of the match and victory declared to Italy straight away.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jul 2006)

bacchus said:
			
		

> ZZ may have been an excellent player during his career, but he also proved last night he is a true edjit...


 
'_may have been an excellent player_' !!! Why the qualification ? He is, without doubt, the most gifted player since Maradona, bar none.

And, without the knowledge of what was said, who are we to judge ? If what was said to him was truly offensive, then what John Waters said about this on Newstalk this morning is on the money.

When he was sent off for stamping, against Saudi Arabia, in 1998, his response was that the Saudi player made an offensive reference to Zizou's Algerian roots, specifically the Arab tribe from which his bloodline originates.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> And, without the knowledge of what was said, who are we to judge ?


Regardless of what might have been said there is absolutely no way that anybody can excuse his actions on the pitch last night or claim that a straight red was not merited.


----------



## bacchus (10 Jul 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> '_may have been an excellent player_' !!! Why the qualification ? He is, without doubt, the most gifted player since Maradona, bar none.


 
you mean use of past tense?... because he is retired now.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

I presume _TarfHead _wondered about your circumspection in using the work "may". I don't think that there's any doubt that he was an excellent player.


----------



## IrishGunner (10 Jul 2006)

Well Zizou has won the best player of the tournament

Golden Ball

For those who missed the High Noon incident / Zizou the Bull click below

The Bull Zizou

Not condoning it but sad end to a genius of a  player

They say its a  thin line and this is the proof


----------



## Humpback (10 Jul 2006)

I think he just didn't want to finish the game. The manager had just taken off Henry, and Viera had left the field either. 

Zizu was looking at the muppets surrounding him and knew that there was no way they'd win a penalty shoot out.

Trezeguet would still have taken a penalty, so whether or not Zidane was on the pitch, they'd still have lost.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

Yes - that's the most sensible explanation that I've heard so far alright...


----------



## ivuernis (10 Jul 2006)

That image of him heading from the pitch, head bowed and passing the world cup trophy will haunt him. A sad end to a glorious career. If his header had gone in only a little earlier France prob would have won 2-1 with 2 goals from Zidane in the final again and we'd all be proclaiming him as up there with Pele and Maradona. Sadly, that muppet Matarazzi prob said something extremely distasteful. His reaction in such circumstances whilst not justified would be understandable. 
 
Anyone spot Matarazzi's antics on the podium before they presented the trophy? You could see the other players were embarrassed.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

ivuernis said:
			
		

> If his header had gone in only a little earlier France prob would have won 2-1 with 2 goals from Zidane in the final again and we'd all be proclaiming him as up there with Pele and Maradona.



If ifs and buts were pots and pans...


> Sadly, that muppet Matarazzi prob said something extremely distasteful.


That muppet has a winners medal this morning. _Zizou _does not. 


> His reaction in such circumstances whilst not justified would be understandable.


Not in my book.
 


> Anyone spot Matarazzi's antics on the podium before they presented the trophy? You could see the other players were embarrassed.


I saw lots of grown men behaving in an embarrassing manner. Who cares? They just won the _World Cup_.


----------



## Humpback (10 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Yes - that's the most sensible explanation that I've heard so far alright...


 
Well, if it was something really insulting that was said to him, why didn't he just nut him properly instead of blousing out and going for the chest?


----------



## redo (10 Jul 2006)

dodo said:
			
		

> Anyone know what was said to ZZ to make him do that awful headbutt to Materazzi,or any opinions at all. I think Italy deserved ie never a penalty, Itialian on side goal ruled out as player who scored was not one flaged for offside


*Your mother smells of elderberries*


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Well, if it was something really insulting that was said to him, why didn't he just nut him properly instead of blousing out and going for the chest?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Well, if it was something really insulting that was said to him, why didn't he just nut him properly instead of blousing out and going for the chest?


That thought did occur to me while watching the game alright!


----------



## ivuernis (10 Jul 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If ifs and buts were pots and pans...


 
I was just trying to allude to the fine line between success and failure tho. 



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> That muppet has a winners medal this morning. _Zizou _does not.


 
Zizou had one already.


----------



## dodo (10 Jul 2006)

How did he win best player award even if he was not sent off Cannavaro had to be the man of the world cup, Cannavaro did not have one bad game ,best player by a mile I thought, ZZ played well in 2 games, missed a game throught suspension, and why do they not wait until the match is over to pick best player of world cup, also won 550E on the italians


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jul 2006)

dodo said:
			
		

> How did he win best player award even if he was not sent off Cannavaro had to be the man of the world cup, Cannavaro did not have one bad game ,best player by a mile


 
I agree, but the WC was played in Germany and Zizou is an adidas brand and adidas are German and FIFA are ...

Anyway FIFA could not bring themselves to award the Golden Ball to a defender.


----------



## Darth Vader (10 Jul 2006)

I just couldnt believe it. As I saw him walking back to Matarazzi I was thinking "No! dont do it! walk away" and then he goes and bloody head-butts him in the chest!! I think it goes with saying that whatever was said was pretty nasty but still, Zidane is a professional, the most highly regarded footballer of his day and surely that type of goading and below the belt insult isnt that rare these days. Footballers do whatever its takes to get the advantage. Just look at that winker Ronaldo.

It was a sad end to a great career and I couldnt help but feel so sorry for him.


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2006)

Darth Vader said:
			
		

> Just look at that winker Ronaldo.


What did he do wrong?


----------



## Darth Vader (10 Jul 2006)

I thought the way he winked at the bench when he finished roaring at the referee to send Rooney off was very childish.


----------



## Humpback (10 Jul 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> What did he do wrong?


 
Apart from the constant diving, Ronaldo did nothing wrong. 

It could be argued that Materazzi did the same provoking on Zidane last night to get him sent off, yet we don't see him being hammered in the press (ok, the UK press) in the same way that Ronaldo was.


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2006)

ronan_d_john said:
			
		

> Apart from the constant diving, Ronaldo did nothing wrong.
> 
> It could be argued that Materazzi did the same provoking on Zidane last night to get him sent off, yet we don't see him being hammered in the press (ok, the UK press) in the same way that Ronaldo was.


I agree, the donkey got himself sent off, nothing to do with Ronaldo.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Jul 2006)

Has sound - just click on Zidane


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jul 2006)

Purple said:
			
		

> I agree, the donkey got himself sent off, nothing to do with Ronaldo.


 
Rooney=Shrek
Van Nistelrooy=Donkey


----------



## Dowee (10 Jul 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> I agree, but the WC was played in Germany and Zizou is an adidas brand and adidas are German and FIFA are ...
> 
> Anyway FIFA could not bring themselves to award the Golden Ball to a defender.



It's journalists who pick the winner, not FIFA.


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Rooney=Shrek
> Van Nistelrooy=Donkey


 
Quite right CCOVICH, I stand corrected.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2006)

TarfHead said:
			
		

> Has sound - just click on Zidane





> Errore 403
> 
> Non puoi accedere alla pagina o directory desiderata, ecco le possibili ragioni:
> La directory non contiene un file indice, comunemente *index.html*
> ...


----------



## dodo (10 Jul 2006)

Very good





			
				TarfHead said:
			
		

> Has sound - just click on Zidane


----------



## BillK (10 Jul 2006)

Isn't there an incorrect vowel in "winker" ?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2006)

Yarra, feckit..! I 'lurves' the French and the Italians/abhor violence on the pitch equally, but for once I found myself wishing the French to win and the Italians to lose.

The airwaves and interweb are awash with theories as to 'what exactly was said...', etc. Personally, I imagine _Il Materasso_ said something about Zizi's mother being down below, and she doing the bold thing (if you know what I mean?). I'm torn between agreeing that Z should have done 'The Right Thing' and contained himself, on the one hand, and on the other feeling that he was 100% justified. It's a crying shame all around, but on balance I think I'll back the man before The Game, any time...


----------



## ivuernis (10 Jul 2006)

He didn't look too upset when he met Chirac after getting off the plane.


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Jul 2006)

Don't suppose you have an _Occitan_ translation of that, ivuernis? 

_[Edit: post crossed with your editing..! I would hope that, for a guy like Zidane, pressing the flesh with M. Le Président Chirac would be disgrace enough!]_


----------



## Sherman (11 Jul 2006)

Zidane should have known better.

We all learned to cope with insults to our mother when playing football by about the age of 10. Same goes for racial insults, particularly when playing with our friends across the water - my name's not Paddy you know  .

Sticks and stones and all that...


----------



## shnaek (11 Jul 2006)

I think Materazzi mentioned to Zidane that there might be a bubble in the property market. And everyone knows Zidane is bullish on property.


----------



## bacchus (12 Jul 2006)

May be the following...

[broken link removed]


----------



## redo (12 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Humpback (12 Jul 2006)

bacchus said:
			
		

> May be the following...
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
From that article: 





> _The Guardian's_ lip-reader interpreted Materazzi's words as: "I wish an ugly death to you and all your family", while the _Daily Mirror_ said Materazzi allegedly sneered: "All Muslims are terrorist b-----s" and called Zidane's mother, Malika, "a whore".


 
The greek word for "winker", as in Ronaldo, is actually the same as Zidanes mothers name. So, there could be justification for a simple misunderstanding here.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

shnaek said:
			
		

> I think Materazzi mentioned to Zidane that their might be a bubble in the property market. And everyone knows Zidane is bullish on property.


Post of the week!


----------



## Guest127 (12 Jul 2006)

maybe he offered a tap on the balls to cure the dripping water from his head


----------



## Pexus1976 (13 Jul 2006)

Think he may have compared him to *David Beckham*...I probably would have lost the head too..


----------

